# When am I allowed to worry?



## Chronotank (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, so I ordered an Acekard 2i with a 2GB flash card on the 2nd of October. I believe it shipped sometime between the 4th and 5th making that a Monday or Tuesday. I'm starting to worry because it's getting closer and closer to the 4 week mark and based on what I've read in the "Free Shipping Survey" thread, the average delivery time for someone in the US (west coast btw) is mostly 1-2 weeks or less often 2-3. 

This is my first internet purchase from a site such as this (small overseas flashcard retailers) though I have purchased many things from sites such as Newegg and Amazon.

So my question is am I allowed to be worried yet? Or should I just see what happens by week 5?

Thanks.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Oct 27, 2010)

Chronotank said:
			
		

> Hey guys, so I ordered an Acekard 2i with a 2GB flash card on the 2nd of October. I believe it shipped sometime between the 4th and 5th making that a Monday or Tuesday. I'm starting to worry because it's getting closer and closer to the 4 week mark and based on what I've read in the "Free Shipping Survey" thread, the average delivery time for someone in the US (west coast btw) is mostly 1-2 weeks or less often 2-3.
> Thanks.


Give it a bit more time. After this week, you can be worried.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 27, 2010)

it's been more than 2 weeks, I think it's time to worry
open a ticket and see what they say


----------



## lukands (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had a few things sit at customs for weeks before the mailman delivered them.


----------



## Chronotank (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Ya I'm just trying not to freak out yet haha. 

I want to give it a little more time but I feel like this is getting a little ridiculous.

Maybe I should open up a ticket like RoMee said. Maybe they'll have some insight into the problem.


----------



## golfrguy (Oct 28, 2010)

I placed a order at the same time as you too. It has been 4 weeks and I have yet to receive my order. I live in Japan and airmail usually takes about 3-4 days from China. 

I ended up submitting a ticket and was told they cannot do anything till after 5weeks when they consider the package 'lost'. They will either offer me a replacement or refund.


----------



## Costello (Oct 28, 2010)

you should read this: http://shoptemp.com/pages/Will-I-receive-m...ristmas%3F.html
they are pushing back the limit to 8 weeks due to the severe delays from the hong kong post.
around christmas it gets a lot tighter and delays get bigger. But you still get your parcel at the end of the day, so Shoptemp shouldnt have to refund it or send a second one.
read the "shoptemp involvement" part at the end of the page i linked.

to answer your question:
*no you shouldn't worry anyway* because you'll get your parcel eventually (if it's late, you'll get it. If it's lost, shoptemp will send another one). I could understand if you're impatient though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but blame the Hong Kong post for it (or blame the millions of people for ordering stuff around christmas time)


----------

